# wood packing cases



## Pauljohno (Sep 20, 2015)

Can I build my own using fibre/chip board?

In my ignorance planned to build wood packing/shipping cases using any old wood. DOH
Now seen that 'wood' needs to be heat treated and certified as being so, for pallets etc. Looks like fibre board and the like does not and it is OK to use?
My idea is to build my own boxes to sizes I want to house my tools, lathe etc. all based on the general sizes needed for container shipping? Line these with plastic sheeting and screw the lids on.

If this is possible as made to measure cases from specialist companies will be expensive. What can I used as in fill? Polystyrene chips etc?

Finally understand the bio diversity stuff any 'Insecticides' I can put in the finished packed boxes that will kill them critters and not get me in trouble with NZ customs?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Pauljohno said:


> Can I build my own using fibre/chip board?
> 
> In my ignorance planned to build wood packing/shipping cases using any old wood. DOH
> Now seen that 'wood' needs to be heat treated and certified as being so, for pallets etc. Looks like fibre board and the like does not and it is OK to use?
> ...


You need to contact an international shipping company / international removals who are experts in the whole process and will inform you what you can and cannot do. Try PSS International or Pickfords etc.
Yes there are restrictions in the use of wood but since fibre board or chip board is a manufactured wood product I guess there'd be no problems using it. Pallets may be a different story as the wood is just untreated timber off cuts ?
Made to measure boxes are expensive. We had one for a glass table and that in itself was hundreds of pounds.


----------

